
STNS: Simple authenticate provider for Linux users and public keys using TOML - matsumotory
https://github.com/STNS/STNS
======
matsumotory
STNS use JSON API via HTTP protocol. So STNS server can place under a http
reverse proxy like nginx. It's very useful when used in combination with other
servers.

